# Corsair H50 775 Sockel - 1151 Sockel benötigt



## Emericaner (29. Oktober 2016)

*Corsair H50 775 Sockel - 1151 Sockel benötigt*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich wechsel mein System von Sockel 775 auf Sockel 1151, nun ich hab zwar gegoogelt und herausgefunden, dass es Punkt A gehen sollte, Punkt B eine neue version der H50 für die neuen Sockel gibt. Nun, gibt es einen offiziellen Support oder kann man das Sockelsystem kaufen?

LG


----------



## drstoecker (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Corsair H50 775 Sockel - 1151 Sockel benötigt*

Hast du kein weiteres Kit für Sockel 1155/...?
hier gibt es das extra zu bestellen:
Corsair Hydro Series Retention Bracket Kit Rev.2, Set


----------



## claster17 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Corsair H50 775 Sockel - 1151 Sockel benötigt*

1151 hat die gleichen Lochabstände wie 1156/1155/1150. Die H50 kam meines Wissens zu einer Zeit raus, als es mindestens den 1156 schon gab.


----------



## Emericaner (1. November 2016)

*AW: Corsair H50 775 Sockel - 1151 Sockel benötigt*

Ja ich habe gerade nachgeschaut, habe den 1156 Sockel, vielen Dank


----------

